# Rapido Single floor Vs Double floor



## trescawen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Guys
i am needing some info and advice on the Rapido Single floor vs the double.
i know the obvious plus`s of the double ie, better insulation, noise reduction etc, but are the single floor types ok in their own right
what can go wrong with a 2012 A Class model if anything and would a single floor put anyone off buying one
many thanks
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

trescawen said:


> Hi Guys
> i am needing some info and advice on the Rapido Single floor vs the double.
> i know the obvious plus`s of the double ie, better insulation, noise reduction etc, but are the single floor types ok in their own right
> what can go wrong with a 2012 A Class model if anything and would a single floor put anyone off buying one
> ...


There are very few fully single floor Rapido models. I had a single floor 7090 but even then the bedroom and dinette areas were double floor. A single floor would not put me off as the main purpose of the double floor is to hide pipework, water tanks etc. Anyway nothing wrong with my 7090+ it was a great touring motorhome. It was well built but required quite a bit of dismantling work to replace the electric elements in the C6002EH Truma heater.

There is a Rapido Owners facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/RapidoOwnersGroupUK/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Are the double floors later models Alan? I have no knowledge of this model but manufacturers would begrudgingly add improvements when forced.


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Alan, Welcome to the forum.

Please take time to complete your profile and give us a little more information about yourself. By doing this you will make lots more friendly people on here.

A double floor M/H is or should be fully winterised for use in colder climes. That in itself should answer your question.

*"What can go wrong with a 2012 A Class model if anything"?* That is the million dollar question that is impossible to answer, like any other mechanical vehicle everything under the sun can go wrong. You name any part of the base vehicle and it can go wrong, then you have to consider the living quarters, cooker, fridge, plumbing and electrics, they all can go wrong.

Sorry I have to say this, you asked the question, I have given a truthful answer.

Having said that, I have owned three motorhomes in the past 29 years and never had a serious problem with any of them other than the usual wear and tear items.

Go for it Alan and enjoy your travels.

Drew


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've not owned a double floor (although it was on the list of should-haves for my 2017 purchase, but somehow got lost!) so can't compare. 

Anyway, I made my previous TEC comfortable by laying carpet underlay (fitted, and with a smooth surface for easy cleaning).

One problem with the single floor is that it can make your feet and legs pretty cold of an evening, but the underlay made a huge difference.

I haven't yet got round to doing the same in the Hymer but it doesn't seem to be as cold as the TEC was.


----------



## trescawen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Ray
thanks for the reply, as far as i can make out 
on the Model types F is Floor and if you see DF it stands for Double floor, although i might be wrong as well !
regards
Alan


----------



## trescawen (Jan 28, 2019)

Jean Hi and Many thanks for the Feedback
regards
Alan


----------



## trescawen (Jan 28, 2019)

Drew
many thanks for the Feedback, i will update my profile as well, 
regards
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

trescawen said:


> Hi Ray
> thanks for the reply, as far as i can make out
> on the Model types F is Floor and if you see DF it stands for Double floor, although i might be wrong as well !
> regards
> Alan


I think you will find that F in this context means 'family' i,e with a drop down bed in the middle or some other way of sleeping 4 or 3 in the under 6m class. In the past 'F' differentiated Fiat from 'M' Mercedes plus there was C for Citroen for the French market. I think DF models are now only available as A class? In the past the top end coachbuilts 7 series could also be DF.

In the days before DF Rapido MH's met the standards for all year use including for use in the Alps so it would not be true to say that DF means the insulation standard is better. My 2009 7090+ could be used in comfort at all temperatures


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

trescawen as has been said the DF stands for double floor & it does insulate the van pretty well. Also as stated by rayc it is used to hide pipes & tanks, which saves using internal space. It is also a handy storage location with access from inside as well as outside, the outer parts on my 9048DF are fibreglass boxes which are great for storing bulky items like levelling ramps. The downside is that it makes maintenance of any of the hidden items a real pain.


----------



## trescawen2 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi This is where i got the gen re model / floor
regards
Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I see your name's changed trescawen - did you get locked out?

Also I can't see the attachment - 'image broken'


----------



## trescawen2 (Feb 6, 2019)

yep got locked out and i dont know why, so set up another accopunt and all seems fine, 
the attachment was a pdf of van specs showing single and double floor models.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've reported your post so hopefully they will combine your 2 accounts.


----------

